# TLC - The Lottery Corporation



## System (20 May 2022)

Following a strategic review, the board of Tabcorp Limited (TAH) resolved to demerge its Lotteries and Keno business and on 12 May 2022 Tabcorp shareholders overwhelmingly approved the demerger of The Lottery Corporation Limited from Tabcorp.

The Lottery Corporation is Australia's leading lottery and Keno operator with a portfolio of high-profile, recognised brands and games, with 742 expected employees as at 14 February 2022.

The Lottery Corporation holds exclusive and/or long-dated lottery licences and approvals to operate in all Australian States and Territories (excluding Western Australia), with a distribution network of 3,863 lottery outlets (as at 31 December 2021) as well as its digital platforms.

The Lottery Corporation is also licensed to provide Keno products to venues across New South Wales, Victoria, Queensland, South Australia and the Australian Capital Territory (including digital approvals in the Australian Capital Territory and Victoria). Keno can be played in 3,409 venues (as at 31 December 2021) as well as online.

It is anticipated that TLC will list on the ASX during May 2022.









						Home
					

Australia's largest lottery operator and one of the highest-performing lottery businesses in the world. The Lottery Corporation is listed on the ASX:TLC. 




					www.thelotterycorporation.com


----------



## Dona Ferentes (20 May 2022)

*Listing date*24 May 2022 ; 11:00AM AEST ##*Company contact details*


			http://www.thelotterycorporation.com/
		

Ph: (07) 3877 1010*Principal Activities*Australian lottery operator and provider of Keno products with operations in all Australian states and territories except for Western Australia, and distribution through retail outlets, Keno venues and online.*GICS industry group*TBA*Issue Price*N/A*Issue Type*Ordinary Fully Paid Shares*Security code*TLC*Capital to be Raised*N/A*Expected offer close date*N/A*Underwriter*N/A

as it is a spin-off, there's no capital raised. Just got to do the legals


----------



## Dona Ferentes (20 May 2022)

Was thinking, the three letter ASX code may or may not be appropriate. Quick search on *TLC *as a Three Letter Acronym = Tender Loving Care

Or could it be

Tax Loaded Calculation
Maybe the ASX code could be *TLA*

Tender Loving Algorithm
Tax Levying Algorithm
or *OAY  *- Odds Against You, or *FGF *- Feel Good Factor?


----------



## divs4ever (23 May 2022)

i am picking TLC  in the tipping competition  for June 

 i will get some of these  because  i hold some TAH , however   i bought TAH  as a 'safe-haven '  using the theory SOME people  will try to gamble their way out of   the coming  economic downturn  ( it leverages the theory addicts will still feed their addictions   , so gambling , alcohol and tobacco  tend to resist the steepest of falls )

 so in June i will be looking to see if i can add to my TLC holding at a realistic price


----------



## Dona Ferentes (24 May 2022)

TLC up and running... Tabcorp spin-off Lottery Corp is trading at $4.60 per share near lunchtime after the lotteries and Keno business hit the ASX boards at 11am.

Lottery Corp stock has swung between $4.49 and $4.69 in the open bids. According to a presentation, on a pro-forma basis Lottery Corp posted $611 million in EBITDA on revenue of $3.2 billion in the year ended last June 30.


----------



## divs4ever (24 May 2022)

was hoping it would launch much lower than this  , and doubly annoying i am missing my top-up price for extra TAH  ( by a few cents )

 was a fraction too cheap at the open  and even when i lifted the bid ... no buy ( yet )


----------



## Dona Ferentes (24 May 2022)

Some comment:

_The nature of The Lottery Corporation’s long-dated monopoly licences and its steady, defensive cash flows give it infrastructure-like qualities that should lead it to eventually trade at a higher earnings multiple than Tabcorp did.

Before the demerger, Tabcorp was trading on an enterprise value to EBITDA multiple of 12 times, whereas Macquarie values The Lottery Corporation at 17.6 times.

But recent history suggests the board and management could soon find themselves fending off a takeover advance.

Not only are infrastructure and infrastructure-like businesses frequently the targets of big investors such as superannuation funds and private capital firms, but demerged companies have also been popular takeover targets; analysis of 28 demergers by  Perpetual found one of the two companies created in these splits was __acquired within a few years on no less than 18 occasions._


----------



## bluekelah (24 May 2022)

divs4ever said:


> was hoping it would launch much lower than this  , and doubly annoying i am missing my top-up price for extra TAH  ( by a few cents )
> 
> was a fraction too cheap at the open  and even when i lifted the bid ... no buy ( yet )



whats the dividend been like for tah


----------



## divs4ever (25 May 2022)

well my average share price is $2.56  add in the 2.5% discount for the DRP   so acceptable for me ( SO FAR )


DIVIDEND TYPEDIVIDEND AMOUNT ($)FRANKEDEX-DIV DATEPAY DATE*Interim*0.065100.00%22/02/202217/03/2022*Final*0.070100.00%25/08/202117/09/2021*Interim*0.075100.00%22/02/202117/03/2021*Interim*0.110100.00%24/02/202018/03/2020*Final*0.110100.00%21/08/201920/09/2019*Interim*0.110100.00%18/02/201913/03/2019*Final*0.100100.00%15/08/201814/09/2018*Interim*0.110100.00%13/02/201813/03/2018*Final*0.125100.00%11/08/201718/09/2017*Interim*0.125100.00%07/02/201715/03/2017*Final*0.120100.00%10/08/201620/09/2016

 now since TAH  has dropped so much , one must think smaller divs in the near term expected  ( racecourse attendance in the last two years has been impacted )


----------



## divs4ever (25 May 2022)

while TLC  is still an unknown quantity  ( div.-wise )


----------



## bluekelah (26 May 2022)

divs4ever said:


> well my average share price is $2.56  add in the 2.5% discount for the DRP   so acceptable for me ( SO FAR )
> 
> 
> DIVIDEND TYPEDIVIDEND AMOUNT ($)FRANKEDEX-DIV DATEPAY DATE*Interim*0.065100.00%22/02/202217/03/2022*Final*0.070100.00%25/08/202117/09/2021*Interim*0.075100.00%22/02/202117/03/2021*Interim*0.110100.00%24/02/202018/03/2020*Final*0.110100.00%21/08/201920/09/2019*Interim*0.110100.00%18/02/201913/03/2019*Final*0.100100.00%15/08/201814/09/2018*Interim*0.110100.00%13/02/201813/03/2018*Final*0.125100.00%11/08/201718/09/2017*Interim*0.125100.00%07/02/201715/03/2017*Final*0.120100.00%10/08/201620/09/2016
> ...



Looks like a very good yield if you bought at 2.56 giving 8%plus precovid. Might be a good time to buy in as business and divs should pick up significantly in 2022 post covid lockdown and restrictions? Or will the coming recession/stagflation mean continued low racecourse attendance as punters have to tighten their belts.


----------



## bluekelah (26 May 2022)

oh just had a look, TAH is pending demerger with TLC lol.. I'll never win the lotta, but maybe compounding TLC long enough might make one a millionaire


----------



## divs4ever (26 May 2022)

bluekelah said:


> Looks like a very good yield if you bought at 2.56 giving 8%plus precovid. Might be a good time to buy in as business and divs should pick up significantly in 2022 post covid lockdown and restrictions? Or will the coming recession/stagflation mean continued low racecourse attendance as punters have to tighten their belts.



 i bought extra TAH today ( @ 96.5 cents in the after market auction )   i have either torn up some dough , or got a good deal 

 i will still get SOME TLC ( via the demerger )  , but time will tell if i picked the right horse to add to 

 some think TLC will be a take-over target , but rumors aren't offers with fine details 

 take care


----------

